# Thyroid Lobectomy - Swelling on Incision



## Lovey (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi All,
I had a 2.5 cm ACUS nodule (B III) on my left thyroid lobe. I had both a biopsy and a genetic test done. The ThyGeNEXT and ThyraMIR results were not as conclusive as I would have liked - MRNA malignant marker but the other genetic markers were benign. Anyway, after a year of putting it off and talking to 4 doctors (endocrynologist, ENT, and two surgeons), I went ahead and had the left lobe removed. I just got the pathology results.

The tumor was NIFTP. Non invasive, follicular, thyroid neo plasm, papillary like nuclear features. According to the research - If left untreated, NIFTP is considered to have the potential to eventually develop invasive features and metastasize. NIFTP is therefore best thought of as a tumor in the very earliest stages of transition from a benign nodule to a true cancer. NIFTP is completely cured by surgical removal, and no further treatment following surgery is necessary.

So, this is good news. Glad I had it removed.

Now, my current concern is that it has been 6 days and I have a jaw-breaker sized swelling on my incision. It has slowly gotten bigger over the past few days. It's not red or infected, but is puffy and uncomfortable. Have any of you experienced this kind of swelling post surgery. What did you do, if anything? How long did it take to resolve.

Thanks for your help (I have contacted the nurse practitioner and she isn't concerned). But, of course, I am...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Swelling is usually helped with icing or a cool pack - 20 minutes on 20 minutes off.


----------

